# Myrtle Beach Night



## wvdawg (Aug 27, 2011)

shots


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 27, 2011)

Sweet I can hear the waves


----------



## Hoss (Aug 27, 2011)

I like the night shots.  Good job.

Hoss


----------



## secondseason (Aug 27, 2011)

awesome!!!  You should be selling these as prints.


----------



## cornpile (Aug 27, 2011)

Those belong in a travel mag.Smokin supershots,Dawg


----------



## leo (Aug 28, 2011)

Yep, you really out did yourself with these .... the water effects on 1'st and last shots are fantastically done


----------



## rip18 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done!  I really like that pool shot!  (But also agree with Leo on the water effects...).


----------



## carver (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice shot Dennis


----------



## quinn (Aug 28, 2011)

Dude!these are some smokin shots!


----------



## lilbassinlady (Aug 28, 2011)

Real Pretty!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks again - good place to tote the camera!


----------



## tween_the_banks (Sep 1, 2011)

For some reason the water in that last picture made me want a blueberry glazed doughnut haha. I know, I'm weird. I mean it as a compliment though. Nice shooting.


----------



## polkhunt (Sep 1, 2011)

camp at lakewood campground in myrtle beach great place to hang out. We like Memorial day week because of the weather and ocean temp. The pics are very good.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 1, 2011)

tween_the_banks said:


> For some reason the water in that last picture made me want a blueberry glazed doughnut haha. I know, I'm weird. I mean it as a compliment though. Nice shooting.



The colors do lean that way!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 1, 2011)

polkhunt said:


> camp at lakewood campground in myrtle beach great place to hang out. We like Memorial day week because of the weather and ocean temp. The pics are very good.



Walked over there to get on the pier - neat spot to hang out!  Thanks.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 12, 2011)

amazing! I absolutely love MB!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 12, 2011)

These are absolutely fantastic photos.  You definitely should consider selling contract photos such as these to various travel magazines because I don't think that you will find any that have painted a better portrait of Myrtle Beach such as yours.

I love the way that several of you on this forum can deliver a powerful message through your photos without ever speaking a word.  Please continue to share them with us.


----------



## tournament fisher (Sep 12, 2011)

*very nice*

very nice pics. i got married there three weeks ago and i have spent most of my summers there since i was a young child. i have seen it grow from a small beach population to a mega city beach in 20 years. if you have never been i have a condo to rent there right now waiting on you!!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for the very nice complements.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful shots Dennis!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Christy.


----------

